# Goodbye Eli



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Terry's loss. Run free sweet boy, you were loved so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

KATHI:

THANKS so much for letting us know and Terry my heart goes out to you.
Thank you for showing ELI love before he passed on! God Bless You!

Kathi: Is there a pic of Eli here?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Eli's shelter picture was on his original thread, but I see that it no longer displays. He was a beautiful red boy, but very skinny.

The original rescue thread is:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63794

And Jealous1's thread about Eli after she rescued him is:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63973


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rest in Peace Sweet Eli - you were loved


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so so so sorry! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending many prayers and hugs your way. Sleep in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts for Eli - his time with us was much too short.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Eli, but bless you and AGA for putting loving hands on him before his trip to the Bridge. Godspeed, Eli, play hard and find Cody to share his treats with you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a gorgeous baby. Thank you for showing him love. You were his angel.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.
RIP,pretty boy!.


----------

